# Going rate to sell



## jacktherooster (Apr 24, 2015)

Can anyone tell me what the going rate is for a lb. of morels in the Morehead area? I've never sold a mushroom in my life, but I have a son in college up in Indiana and I need to send him any extra cash I can come up with. I want to be fair about it, but don't want taken to the cleaners either. I can sell them fresh or dried.


----------



## the shroominator (Mar 16, 2013)

Up here in Ohio I can get $40/lb fresh and I've never sold em dry but I've seen them go for $90/lb that way. Try calling some local high end resturaunts and ask to speak with the chef. He will tell you the wholesale price if he knows it. Then multiply by 1.5 and that will give you near retail. Also look on Craigslist to see what they're goin for in your area. Back when I was in college any cash I could scrape up was much needed so I sold morels sometimes as low as $15/lb


----------

